# What's your favorite home cooked meal??



## 88rxna (Jul 21, 2017)

What's your favorite dish?? Something the family begs for.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 21, 2017)

Since I do the majority of the cooking around here, I only cook and create things I enjoy.  Choosing my favorite would be just about impossible. 

When the kids visit, they always ask for the one of the following:

   1. BBQ: In order, spare ribs, whole chicken, pulled pork, and brisket. 

   2. Italian: Pizza and pasta.  With the pizza, everything is homemade.  The dough can take up to a week to ferment.  My two favorite toppings to go along with the sauce, onions, garlic, and cheese are smoked meat balls or smoked buckboard bacon/Canadian bacon.  Additionally, my kids love my pasta sauce.  Even though one has married into a large Italian family, she says no one can touch the flavor of my sauce on pasta.

Personally, my favorite meal of the day has always been breakfast.  I just have so many memories of traveling and fishing with my dad when I was a kid.  He always stopped at diners before the sun came up.  Family owned places, Sambos (no longer in existence), Waffle House, IHOP, Stuckeys, Howard Johnson, Holiday Inn diners, and Big Boy were his favorites.  When I was little, I'd get hot chocolate, sticky oatmeal (the kind you get when you add the oats to cold water), and toast.  Scooping that buttered toast through the sweet oatmeal was a kid's answer to breakfast heaven. 

Later I grew into eggs, crispy hash browns, sourdough toast, and a meat side.  If I had to pick a favorite home cooked breakfast meal, it would be an egg scramble with fried potatoes, sweet onions, red peppers, and crispy-cubed, home-smoked, buckboard bacon all mixed in. 

Right now it's a toss up between the pizza and the egg scramble, both of which are better with a smoked meat!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 21, 2017)

Oh my God!

Where do I start!!

We very rarely go out to eat, because we can make just about anything better than the restaurants.

My favorite changes on a daily basis!

Al


----------



## daveomak (Jul 21, 2017)

Eating out....   chicken fried stead with fries... all of it smothered in gravy....


----------



## hardcookin (Jul 21, 2017)

I like it all...But I would say right now smoked meat loaf, with oven baked Mac & cheese.
I also eat a lot of chicken.

Agree with Al prefer to eat at home...


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jul 21, 2017)

88rxna said:


> What's your favorite dish?? Something the family begs for.


My favourite dish or my family's?


----------



## 88rxna (Jul 21, 2017)

Both atomicsmoke!
Noboundaries, thanks for such detail,smoked meatballs sound really good! Is that pasta sauce a family secret or is it possible to find on this site??
I love to try new things and when I'm on here it's really hard to sit down and just search for something to cook, my mind goes straight to the norm when it comes to smoking food. I decided that if people where to share a favorite thing they cook we could all get new and different ideas!
I have a WSM and a weber performer so I think I'm pretty well rounded on my tools. We just bought a pizzaQue and that turned out amazing!
So far we have tried (and loved!):
Jalapeño poppers
Pulled pork
Brisket
Cheeseburger fatty 
Steaks on the performer
Lots of chicken!
Smoked wings
Pizza on the pizzaQue 
Those are pretty much "go to's " on the weekend. 
So idinner be very great full of you could add to our growing list!!
Thanks!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 21, 2017)

That's easy... Steak. I don't even ask anymore. Its always the same answer.

So.. the dry aged steak fetish began... I created a monster!


----------



## foamheart (Jul 21, 2017)

Mine...... Crawfish Bisque













Crawfish Bisque I 022.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jul 21, 2017






Family's ........  Smoked Brined Bone-In Pork Roast













013.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jul 21, 2017


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 21, 2017)

We don't have a "favorite". When we ask each other in the morning over coffee what we want for dinner and nothing jumps out, we'll often go for Pork Chops with mashed potatoes and gravy with a vegetable or Hot Italian Sausage or Kielbasa with fried potatoes and onions. Sausage is usually the winner because for some reason we usually have plenty in the freezer....


----------



## ab canuck (Jul 21, 2017)

Wow that's a tough question!!!!  There are so many to pick from.... It all depends on my mood, Sometimes Italian, Greek, Mexican is always a favorite. We have been dabbling with Indian and Thai food as well, But the go to is always something meaty..... Just can't decide .....


----------



## lancep (Jul 21, 2017)

My wife's alfredo, hands down! Whatever it's served with doesn't matter, it is merely a vehicle to get the alfredo in my face.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 21, 2017)

A hearty bowl of homemade chili and fresh baked bread and Beef stew when it's fall and winter.. maybe ham and potato salad or steak and kielbasa in the summer cooked on a grill.. fresh perch and walleye pan fried


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 21, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Eating out....   chicken fried stead with fries... all of it smothered in gravy....


My favorite truck stop meal while traveling...


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 21, 2017)

88rxna said:


> *Noboundaries,  Is that pasta sauce a family secret or is it possible to find on this site??*


Not a family secret, but a sauce I created that evolved from my Italian mother's sauce.  Her's was very light and watery.  I like a thicker sauce packed with flavor.  She paid me the ultimate compliment once and said my sauce was better than hers. 

Unfortunately, I seem to be the only one who can duplicate it exactly.  It will probably die with me, like so many of the flavors from my Italian mother and grandmother.  I've written it down, but my kids, who are both great cooks themselves, just can't duplicate it for some reason.  The palm of my hand is the measuring cup.  The meat in it varies, but always includes Italian sausage and ground chuck.  There's a taste test required about two hours in to adjust the end result.  At that point I usually add something to take it where it needs to be.  Then it is essential the sauce simmers for at least four hours total.  It transforms by that point from individual ingredients in the same pot to a blended oneness that just makes love to your tongue.  When you put it on your pasta, there's no watery bleed, just pure flavor.   

The sauce includes browned Italian sausage, ground chuck, onion, garlic, salt, pepper, sugar, basil, oregano, thyme, marjoram, fennel seeds, red pepper flakes, diced tomatoes (or whole tomatoes squeezed by hand), crushed tomatoes, tomato sauce, red table wine, and occasionally tomato paste, depending on the amount of liquid in the canned tomatoes.  It is better with fresh tomatoes, like this time of year, but I usually fix it in the winter for some reason.   

As much as I want to make this right now, I'll hold off.  I'm on a "shrink Ray" program right now and pasta isn't included.  I made a chicken breast and brown rice with my spaghetti sauce earlier this week.  It was satisfying, but not the same as pasta.


----------



## griz400 (Jul 21, 2017)

City chicken ... Which is not chicken at all

Stuffed cabbages 

rib eyes


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 22, 2017)

Biscuits and sausage gravy. 

Chris


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jul 22, 2017)

My favourite dish incorporates three foods i love: avocado, eggs and smoked fish - champion's breakfast (but i eat it for lunch and supper too).
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/168855/champion-breakfast

One of my family's favourites: tagliatele with home made pesto. We just had some yesterday.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 22, 2017)

Me...Seared Scallops with Compound Butter, Rice and Roasted Asparagus

Wife...Sauteed Shrimp with Basil Pesto, Sundried Tomatoes and Pinenuts tossed with Linguini.

Daughter #1...Pot Roast with Spinners, hand rolled Dumplings.

Daughter #2...Chicken Tikka Masala and Rice.

Daughter #3...Pulled Pork, Coleslaw and Fries.

SIL #1...Assorted Sushi Rolls

SIL #2...Stuffed Shells or Lasagna.

SIL #3...Buffalo Wings. 

As a group, Grilled Steaks, 1 1/4" Rib Eye, Med/Rare, Baked Taters and Brown Butter sauteed Green Beans is popular...JJ


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 22, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Me...Seared Scallops with Compound Butter, Rice and Roasted Asparagus
> Wife...Sauteed Shrimp with Basil Pesto, Sundried Tomatoes and Pinenuts tossed with Linguini.
> Daughter #1...Pot Roast with Spinners, hand rolled Dumplings.
> Daughter #2...Chicken Tikka Masala and Rice.
> ...


OK, JJ, what's a "Spinner"?


----------



## myownidaho (Jul 22, 2017)

Man, I don't think I can answer this one. It really depends on what mood I'm in and the time of the year. Colder weather I'm more partial to spaghetti with a sauce full of sausage and shredded pork chop, or chile verde. Warmer weather tends to be something on the grill, I love a good burger. One thing I will do year round is pizza. I've got my dough down and we have several standards that we really like. Other than that, I'm a food slut. I'll eat just about anything.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 22, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> OK, JJ, what's a "Spinner"?


Spinners are Jamaican, traditionally a small ball of pasta dough, no eggs, is Spun or rubbed between the palms to make a long, pointed on both ends, noodle. These can be cooked in water but I cook them in the Pot Roast broth. The spinners get more flavor and thicken the gravy. Spinning them one at a time is really time consuming. Since I have to make a lot to feed my crew, I steamlined the process. I roll long Snakes of dough and cut into 1/2" pillows or dumplings, exactly like making Gnocchi. In Jamaica and the West Indies, Spinners are the starch in a variety of stews and braised dishes...JJ

Borrowed from Google Images...


----------



## 88rxna (Jul 22, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> Man, I don't think I can answer this one. It really depends on what mood I'm in and the time of the year. Colder weather I'm more partial to spaghetti with a sauce full of sausage and shredded pork chop, or chile verde. Warmer weather tends to be something on the grill, I love a good burger. One thing I will do year round is pizza. I've got my dough down and we have several standards that we really like. Other than that, I'm a food slut. I'll eat just about anything.


Shredded pork chop in spaghetti!?!?!


----------



## myownidaho (Jul 22, 2017)

88rxna said:


> Shredded pork chop in spaghetti!?!?!



Lol! I season and brown two thin cut, bone in pork chops and let them simmer in the sauce. After about 90 minutes, I pull them out and shred them with a fork. Back into the sauce they go. The meat and the bones add a superb porky note to the sauce. They add up to about 1/4 of the meat in the sauce. The rest is a mix of hot and sweet Italian sausage.


----------



## 88rxna (Jul 22, 2017)

That's genius! I love pork in my sauce! I usually bounce between hot and mild Italian. Never even thought of using pork chops.

Speaking of spaghetti, my tomatoes are almost ready, I'm going to have to find a recipe soon. I've always used store bought sauce.


----------



## phatbac (Jul 23, 2017)

My favorite for breakfast has to be Biscuits in Gravy, Tenderloin or country ham and eggs.

For a lunch/Dinner/Supper i like steak (porterhouse) and mashed potatoes (redskin) with green beans.

This thread makes me hungry!

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 23, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> Lol! I season and brown two thin cut, bone in pork chops and let them simmer in the sauce. After about 90 minutes, I pull them out and shred them with a fork. Back into the sauce they go. The meat and the bones add a superb porky note to the sauce. They add up to about 1/4 of the meat in the sauce. The rest is a mix of hot and sweet Italian sausage.


 I feed 6 adults daily. Pork in Tomato Sauce is a fav around here too. To 3-28oz cans Whole Tomatoes, hand crushed, 12oz of Tomato Paste, and all the flavorings, wine, garlic, onion, carrot, oregano and fresh basil at the end, I add 5 pounds of browned CSR's! The whole deal simmers 2-3 hours until fork tender. The kids prefer the meat chunky so I remove the meat to a platter to pass with Pasta and Sauce. ALL THE MEAT GOES IN THAT SITTING! We do get another meal of tasty sauce over pasta and usually fry some sausage to go with.

During the holidays, I do similar to you. It's Grandma's Gravy time! In a 20Qt Stock Pot, I double the tomato product then the meat is 2 pound CSR's, 2 pounds Beef Chuck, 2 pounds Italian sausage left in the casing, 2 pounds Chicken Thighs and 2 pounds Meatballs. All the meat gets browned and set aside. First the pork and beef simmers 2 hours. Add chicken and sausage, simmer 1 hour. Add meatballs, 30 more minutes and call them to the table. We get 3 meals and some lunch out of Grandma's Gravy...JJ

If anyone is interested....

*Porky Pasta Sauce*

4-5Lbs Pork Country Style Ribs or Butt, cut in 2x2 pieces ( This is a Min. up to 8lbs won't hurt, Bones Too! )

2T Olive Oil

2C fine Chopped Onion

1C fine Chopped Carrot

2-3ea lrg Cloves Garlic, minced (1Tbs)

2ea 28oz. Cans Diced Tomatoes (7Lbs Fresh Diced)

12oz Tomato Paste

12oz Red Wine

16oz Water or Stock

tsp Oregano

1tsp Salt

1tsp Black Pepper

1C Fresh Basil Leaves, torn (Big handful.)

1T Sugar if needed.

Lots of Parm Reggiano Cheese for pasta

Heat oil in a large Heavy Bottom 12Qt Stock Pot.

Brown meat on all sides, 6-7 pieces at a time. Set aside.

Saute Veg until Onion is translucent and golden.

Add Tomato Paste and saute until it darkens slightly.

Add wine and reduce 5 minutes to concentrate flavor.

Add Meat and remaining, except Basil and Sugar.

Bring to a Boil, reduce Heat and simmer, uncovered, until meat is nearly falling apart. About 3 Hours.

Stir every Ten Minutes, scraping the bottom of the pot to keep from burning.

When meat is Fork Tender, Add Basil and adjust seasoning. If too acidic add sugar to taste.

Serve Sauce over your Fav pasta and meat on the side. Top with Cheese.


----------



## natej (Jul 23, 2017)

Personally i tend to go through phases..

Being of italian herritage, the lady of the house makes beautiful pasta from scratch that would have to deffo be my favourite.
Winter in australia at the moment so im loving me some guiness stew or a nice vindaloo!

If we are talkin Q.. reverse sear ribeyes, beef cheek or a juicy pork loin..

Mmm mm


----------



## 3montes (Jul 23, 2017)

Smoked meats aside it would be my wife's tuna salad with peas of course, followed by tater tot hot dish!


----------



## masonsjax (Jul 23, 2017)

I don't get it too often, but my absolute favorite, death row last meal, would be:
Thick cut, very rare prime rib with lots of raw horseradish, creamed spinach, garlic mashed potatoes, and a bottle of smokey scotch. For dessert, more scotch.


----------



## myownidaho (Jul 23, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I feed 6 adults daily. Pork in Tomato Sauce is a fav around here too. To 3-28oz cans Whole Tomatoes, hand crushed, 12oz of Tomato Paste, and all the flavorings, wine, garlic, onion, carrot, oregano and fresh basil at the end, I add 5 pounds of browned CSR's! The whole deal simmers 2-3 hours until fork tender. The kids prefer the meat chunky so I remove the meat to a platter to pass with Pasta and Sauce. ALL THE MEAT GOES IN THAT SITTING! We do get another meal of tasty sauce over pasta and usually fry some sausage to go with.
> During the holidays, I do similar to you. It's Grandma's Gravy time! In a 20Qt Stock Pot, I double the tomato product then the meat is 2 pound CSR's, 2 pounds Beef Chuck, 2 pounds Italian sausage left in the casing, 2 pounds Chicken Thighs and 2 pounds Meatballs. All the meat gets browned and set aside. First the pork and beef simmers 2 hours. Add chicken and sausage, simmer 1 hour. Add meatballs, 30 more minutes and call them to the table. We get 3 meals and some lunch out of Grandma's Gravy...JJ
> 
> If anyone is interested....
> ...



Very familiar recipe! My sauce and paste come from the pantry. I grow San Marzanos every year.

The only other additions is I add reconstituted dried porcini's. For your recipe it would be 1/2oz dried. The soaking liquid replaces some of the stock. And a large pile of chopped crimini mushrooms saute'd with the vegetables.


----------



## myownidaho (Jul 23, 2017)

masonsjax said:


> I don't get it too often, but my absolute favorite, death row last meal, would be:
> Thick cut, very rare prime rib with lots of raw horseradish, creamed spinach, garlic mashed potatoes, and a bottle of smokey scotch. For dessert, more scotch.



I could eat that! A fine old bottle of red with the dinner for me, and the Islay gets to shine by itself for dessert.


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 23, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> SmokeyMose said:
> 
> 
> > OK, JJ, what's a "Spinner"?
> ...


I want Spinners!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 23, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> Very familiar recipe! My sauce and paste come from the pantry. I grow San Marzanos every year.
> 
> The only other additions is I add reconstituted dried porcini's. For your recipe it would be 1/2oz dried. The soaking liquid replaces some of the stock. And a large pile of chopped crimini mushrooms saute'd with the vegetables.


I used to do porcini but one of the kids is not a 'shroom fan. I nixed them years ago but I am a fan and agree they add to the sauce...JJ


----------



## phatbac (Jul 23, 2017)

masonsjax said:


> I don't get it too often, but my absolute favorite, death row last meal, would be:
> Thick cut, very rare prime rib with lots of raw horseradish, creamed spinach, garlic mashed potatoes, and a bottle of smokey scotch. For dessert, more scotch.


----------



## 88rxna (Jul 23, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I feed 6 adults daily. Pork in Tomato Sauce is a fav around here too. To 3-28oz cans Whole Tomatoes, hand crushed, 12oz of Tomato Paste, and all the flavorings, wine, garlic, onion, carrot, oregano and fresh basil at the end, I add 5 pounds of browned CSR's! The whole deal simmers 2-3 hours until fork tender. The kids prefer the meat chunky so I remove the meat to a platter to pass with Pasta and Sauce. ALL THE MEAT GOES IN THAT SITTING! We do get another meal of tasty sauce over pasta and usually fry some sausage to go with.
> During the holidays, I do similar to you. It's Grandma's Gravy time! In a 20Qt Stock Pot, I double the tomato product then the meat is 2 pound CSR's, 2 pounds Beef Chuck, 2 pounds Italian sausage left in the casing, 2 pounds Chicken Thighs and 2 pounds Meatballs. All the meat gets browned and set aside. First the pork and beef simmers 2 hours. Add chicken and sausage, simmer 1 hour. Add meatballs, 30 more minutes and call them to the table. We get 3 meals and some lunch out of Grandma's Gravy...JJ
> 
> If anyone is interested....
> ...


This looks like a winner too!

Today was a cheeseburger fatty...AGAIN.
it's just too good not to make though!












20170723_175021.jpg



__ 88rxna
__ Jul 23, 2017







Prime rib, now that's something I can't get tired of...


----------



## ab canuck (Jul 23, 2017)

All these comments and posts have got me going.......... Time to eat. Slicing brisket in 15 min....


----------



## 88rxna (Jul 24, 2017)

A lot of pasta talk..
My tomatoes are getting close!
JJ, how much sauce is that gonna make? It looks like it makes a lot..
I really want to try your recipe.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jul 24, 2017)

As porcini were mentioned i remember another dish we all (in the family) love: simple pasta (good quality) with porcini, parsley and garlic.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 24, 2017)

For me there's no question as to my favorite non-smoked meal.

Roast beef with horseradish, Yorkshire pudding, and gravey.  Miss Linda makes Yorkshire pudding for me in muffin pans--2 dozen at a time.  She usually eats 5.  That leaves me, pig that I am, 19.  Life is good.

Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 24, 2017)

88rxna said:


> A lot of pasta talk..
> My tomatoes are getting close!
> JJ, how much sauce is that gonna make? It looks like it makes a lot..
> I really want to try your recipe.


 It makes a Half Gallon of sauce plus the meat. It is enough for 2 Pounds of pasta.

You will see I edited the post. I changed 3-28oz Tomatoes to 2-28oz cans. It was a typo I missed...JJ


----------



## dave schiller (Jul 26, 2017)

For me, it's low country boil.  For all you who don't live in the south, it's a mix of crab in the shell, shrimp, potatoes, corn on the cob, and Andouille sausage, all boiled together in a big pot of water.


----------



## lancep (Jul 26, 2017)

Dave Schiller said:


> For me, it's low country boil.  For all you who don't live in the south, it's a mix of crab in the shell, shrimp, potatoes, corn on the cob, and Andouille sausage, all boiled together in a big pot of water.



That is a favorite around here as well.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 26, 2017)

Dave Schiller said:


> For me, it's low country boil.  For all you who don't live in the south, it's a mix of crab in the shell, shrimp, potatoes, corn on the cob, and Andouille sausage, all boiled together in a big pot of water.


Alot of Missouri people do that as well  , because we head down your way for vacation  and need a fix until we get back down .


----------



## 88rxna (Jul 26, 2017)

Dave Schiller said:


> For me, it's low country boil.  For all you who don't live in the south, it's a mix of crab in the shell, shrimp, potatoes, corn on the cob, and Andouille sausage, all boiled together in a big pot of water.



I have yet to try this! It looks amazing too!


----------



## dave schiller (Jul 26, 2017)

Low country boil has several variations.  It's also known as Beaufort Stew and Frogmore Stew.  In Louisiana, crawfish might be used instead of shrimp.  I don't peel the shrimp and cook them with heads on.  All that can be removed as part of the eating process.  And the crab can be the native Blue Crab or imported Snow Crab.  I use this recipe: http://allrecipes.com/recipe/44033/daves-low-country-boil/  I've used Andouille sausage as well as kielbasa.  It's all good.  Give it a try.  It's mostly a summertime meal when fresh sweet corn is available.


----------



## 88rxna (Jul 31, 2017)

Thinking for this coming weekend I'm gonna smoke a chucky, pull it, make gravy and some Mashed taters...


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 1, 2017)

My family loves my chicken and sausage gumbo with rice. It doesn't hang around long..


----------



## foamheart (Aug 1, 2017)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> My family loves my chicken and sausage gumbo with rice. It doesn't hang around long..


Its hard to beat a simple chicken and sausage gumbo. We gotta get you making your own andouille! OMG, its like Chicken and sausage on steroids its soooo good!


----------



## spaceman spiff (Aug 1, 2017)

I have yet to perfect any specific dish that gets the "you're making that or I'm not coming over" response, though the wife loves my chili (surprisingly, since she's not into spicy foods; I add just a smidge of cinnamon to make it a hybrid Texas/Cincinnati mix)

For my own tastes, deathbed request would be my mom's homemade chicken and dumplins...eat til I'm sick it's so good

Classic shrimp 'n grits is something that, if found on a menu, will always get ordered...I can't resist it


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 1, 2017)

My family loves my chicken and sausage gumbo with rice. It doesn't hang around long..


Foamheart said:


> Its hard to beat a simple chicken and sausage gumbo. We gotta get you making your own andouille! OMG, its like Chicken and sausage on steroids its soooo good!


I get a really good andouille from Albertsons. Its good and spicy. I mostly follow Emerill's recipe, I just don't measure anything except the oil and flour..

I do have a nice stuffer so it's impossible for me to do. PM me a recipe for it if ya don't mind. I like to keep my cooking as authentic as possible..


----------



## 88rxna (Aug 1, 2017)

Dave Schiller said:


> Low country boil has several variations.  It's also known as Beaufort Stew and Frogmore Stew.  In Louisiana, crawfish might be used instead of shrimp.  I don't peel the shrimp and cook them with heads on.  All that can be removed as part of the eating process.  And the crab can be the native Blue Crab or imported Snow Crab.  I use this recipe: http://allrecipes.com/recipe/44033/daves-low-country-boil/  I've used Andouille sausage as well as kielbasa.  It's all good.  Give it a try.  It's mostly a summertime meal when fresh sweet corn is available.



Thanks!
I don't know how I missed this..


----------



## double rr (Aug 1, 2017)

My favorite is a turkey dinner like a Thanksgiving dinner with all the fixins


----------



## sopchoppy (Aug 4, 2017)

Breakfast: Wife's biscuits, Conecuh sausage, soppin' syrup, over easy eggs.

Dinner/Supper: Fried chicken, mashed taters w/ gravy, fried okra and/or fresh pink eyes.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 4, 2017)

Since I do most of the cooking around here (wife still working) anything somebody else makes is good.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I really can't say I have anyone preference I just happen to like food. A lot of the things discussed here all sound great. JJ waiting for the PA gathering to try some of those spinners.

My mom could take just about anything and make you hungry for one of her meals. We never had much but she keep us feed might be beans 3 days in a row and her biscuits were to die for. One of the things she did I really like was as said we didn't have much and she would take tuna fish and make spaghetti sauce instead of hamburger but it was using what we had.

Warren


----------



## 88rxna (Aug 4, 2017)

It's amazing how someone can cook the same meal you do and it taste so different. It usually taste better when they make it!


----------

